# HEAD LAMPS AND DIRECTION ?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When a 1:1 engine changes directition does the head lamps change automaticly or does the engineer have to do it?

Can either head lamp be turned on at will no matter which direction the engine is moving?

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ; 

Both the steam locomotives and the diesels I worked on had a selector switch for picking the front or rear headlight. I worked on 1:1 diesels last in 1982, so I won't rule out that post year 2000 diesels may switch headlights with direction change, but someone else may be able to help you there. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Which era? In steam locos prior to electricity, you lit the lamp in the direction you wanted to go, and snuffed it if you weren't going to go that way anymore (assuming you even bothered lighting the lamps in the first place, which was actually not common except at night). Once locos were fitted with dynamos, the lights were usually controlled via knife switches or something like that mounted to the roof of the cab. One switch for each light or set of lights you wanted to control. Here again, there was no "rule" specific to using lights; it was dictated primarily by railroad policy and common sense. (i.e, if it's dark, turn the light on.) I don't think there was any capacity for dimming the lights, at least not on the narrow gauge locos I'm familiar with. 

I'm not sure about modern diesels (or any diesels for that matter.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ if your referring to today's policy then the loco lights are on in the direction of travel. They also could both be one if chosen. You could also dim the lights when meeting trains in sidings. The lights are minatory by FRA and must meet certain candle rating for power/brightness, but years ago it was a RR rule. Later RJD


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

John, 

I have not come across any locomotives which reverse their headlights automatically. All the engines I've run (everything from an SW1000 to a GP15 to an SD90MAC) have manual headlight controls. Some have a single switch which will turn one light on dim while the other is bright, but it's still manually operated, and most newer engines have completely separate switches.


----------

